# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Nobina täyttää 100 vuotta

## antti

Sattui käsiin Nobinan omakehuesite, missä kerrotaan yhtiön satavuotispäivästä torstaina 23.06. Historia lasketaan, kun SJ-Buss aloitti liikenteen Göteborgin pohjoispuolella linjalla Tanum - Grebbestad. 1990 uudeksi nimeksi tuli Swebus. 1996 Swebus yksityistettiin, kun Stagecoach osti talon ja 1999 tuli uudeksi omistajaksi Concordia Bus. 2009 uudeksi nimeksi tuli Nobina.

----------


## zige94

> Sattui käsiin Nobinan omakehuesite, missä kerrotaan yhtiön satavuotispäivästä torstaina 23.06. Historia lasketaan, kun SJ-Buss aloitti liikenteen Göteborgin pohjoispuolella linjalla Tanum - Grebbestad. 1990 uudeksi nimeksi tuli Swebus. 1996 Swebus yksityistettiin, kun Stagecoach osti talon ja 1999 tuli uudeksi omistajaksi Concordia Bus. 2009 uudeksi nimeksi tuli Nobina.


Synttärit samana päivänä! :Wink:  Mutta joo, aiheeseen, eli aikookohan Nobina juhlistaa esimerkiksi autoissaan tuota jotenkin?

----------


## Kani

Ruotsissa on elo-syyskuussa satavuotisjuhlakiertue, joka käy Karlstadissa, Örebrossa, Skövdessä, Södertäljessä ja Lundissa. Lisäksi juhlapäivänä 23.6. on Tanumin ja Grebbestadin välillä ilmaista yleisöajelua uusilla kaksikerrosbusseilla kello 10-14.

Suomen yhtiöiden historia alkaa 1920-luvulta, eikä täällä ole erityistä satavuotisjuhlaohjelmaa.

----------

